# Expanding to other states? Need advice



## NJrooferman (Feb 26, 2021)

Hello,

I run a successful residential roofing company in NJ, all subs too. I'm partnered with a nationwide charity and I believe we can take national.

Has anyone here branched out of state with subcontractors/ employees.


----------

